# Is it really as hard as it seems???



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

So I've been researching up on saltwater reef aquariums and it's looking like fish and live rock are doable, but I would really love some coral, anemonies, etc invertibrates. From what I understand, without the inverts, I wouldnt need a skimmer or a sump, but with them I would need both. I am planning on a tank anywhere from 30gal to 40gal, as I'm not working with much space. The sump seems so complicated! And skimmers I've seen are really expensive. I'm a student so money is tight. I would get a used tank and stand from online probably. I have a 10gal tank sitting around that I could use for a sump with some modification, but I'm still not understanding all the specifications to this. :-(


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MiamiLeos said:


> So I've been researching up on saltwater reef aquariums and it's looking like fish and live rock are doable, but I would really love some coral, anemonies, etc invertibrates. From what I understand, without the inverts, I wouldnt need a skimmer or a sump, but with them I would need both. I am planning on a tank anywhere from 30gal to 40gal, as I'm not working with much space. The sump seems so complicated! And skimmers I've seen are really expensive. I'm a student so money is tight. I would get a used tank and stand from online probably. I have a 10gal tank sitting around that I could use for a sump with some modification, but I'm still not understanding all the specifications to this. :-(


 What you have read to some degree is incorrect. You can have inverts and anemones and corals without a skimmer and without a sump on 30 gal tanks, if you keep up on your water changes, once a week, to keep the water parameters in check. I have a 240g tank with no sump. As for the skimmer, you can get one of those off craigslist also with the tank. Forget the sump for now, wait until you have a better idea of those then jump to a bigger system that would benefit from it.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok wow that's awesome no sump! I was really intimidated by that, the skimmer I think I can handle. About the inverts though.. So all the required food for coral, anemonies, cleaner shrimp, live rock and live sand is all in the salt mixture?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MiamiLeos said:


> Ok wow that's awesome no sump! I was really intimidated by that, the skimmer I think I can handle. About the inverts though.. So all the required food for coral, anemonies, cleaner shrimp, live rock and live sand is all in the salt mixture?


Depends, yes to a certain extent. The inverts are scavengers, and will eat anything they can get their hands on. If you don't plan on having fish then you might want to get somehthing that sinks for food, you could throw them 2-3 times per week. Depending on what corals you get, they use Light and Trace elements in the water for food. Your calcium must be kept above 420 for all involved also. Anemones thrive alittle better with the help of a Clown Fish. You can also feed them like squid or silver slides once or twice a week, they rely on strong lighting to thrive.
Might I add that its advisable to use RO/DI water, as this will keep your water parameters where you need them for a Reef tank. Trust me, I've used tap water before, and your tank will never look like the ones you see in pictures.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your help. I do plan on having fish as well. I'm thinking I would like some tangs, clown fish, firefish, then some corals and an anemonie or two for the clowns, then a few snails, maybe a starfish, and some cleaner shrimp. Does this sound okay? 

btw.. what does DI stand for? I know about reverse osmosis, but I'm unfimilar with DI.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MiamiLeos said:


> Thanks so much for all your help. I do plan on having fish as well. I'm thinking I would like some* tangs*, clown fish, firefish, then some corals and an anemonie or two for the clowns, then a few snails, maybe a starfish, and some cleaner shrimp. Does this sound okay?
> 
> btw.. what does DI stand for? I know about reverse osmosis, but I'm unfimilar with DI.


Tangs are going to get to big for that size tank, I would not recommend those for you.
DI= Deionized
Purified water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://aquarium-fish.liveaquaria.co...:marinefish&isort=score&method=and&ts=results
http://www.saltwaterfish.com/Tangs_c_35.html


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> Anemones thrive alittle better with the help of a Clown Fish.


i have to comment on this.
clowns abuse nems. yes, they will eat over it to allow scraps to fall to the anem but the constant swimming into it, i can only imagine to be stressful. not all nems and clowns are the same but that is my observation and opinion.
clowns actually do not need an anemone. they will host what they feel comfort and safe in, which can be anything in your tank, EVEN with an anemone present. 
alot of research before buying anything please.

and a reef salt mix will provide needed minerals for the animals in your tank, but besides pods/macroalgaes food will have to be added manually. i suggest multiple types of food to offer a well balanced diet. 

sorry, a juvi tang is even to large for a 30 gallon tank IMO.
welcome to the forum.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you both for all the help, I really appreciate it! I want to juse emphasize that I will not be rushing into anything. I have a long way before I even purchase a tank, let alone corals and fish. What size tank do you think would be okay for tangs? Would a 40 gallon do it for just a few tangs or would I need a 55 gallon if I wanted them? And I'm sorry if I'm asking so many noob questions, but what food would I add for the coral and anemonie if I chose to have them? Again, sorry for all the questions


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MiamiLeos said:


> Thank you both for all the help, I really appreciate it! I want to juse emphasize that I will not be rushing into anything. I have a long way before I even purchase a tank, let alone corals and fish. What size tank do you think would be okay for tangs? Would a 40 gallon do it for just a few tangs or would I need a 55 gallon if I wanted them? And I'm sorry if I'm asking so many noob questions, but what food would I add for the coral and anemonie if I chose to have them? Again, sorry for all the questions


 Of the Tangs that I know of, the minimum is 70 gallons.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw that makes me really sad. I really wanted a yellow tang and a blue tang :-( But thank you for letting me know that I shouldnt have them in a smaller environment


----------

